

Returning to the moon - A debate - emontero1
http://www.economist.com/debate/overview/150?source=most_commented

======
billswift
There are only two rational reasons for bases on the moon:

1) We decide to go full speed ahead on solar power satellites and lunar
resources will save enough money over lifting them from earth to pay for
itself eventually (solar power satellites are only marginally rational today,
but political or economic changes may make them more so), or

2) We decide it is worth the cost as an insurance policy,
<http://www.sylviaengdahl.com/space.htm> , especially
<http://www.sylviaengdahl.com/space/survival.htm>

------
TweedHeads
If you vote yes, you vote for not not returning? Or is it yes to not
returning?

Negative polls suck.

I say we should have bases on the moon the same as we have bases on
antarctica.

